# Ewige Ladezeiten



## achterbahnfreak (9. November 2014)

Hi zusammen,

vor einem dreiviertel Jahr habe ich Windows neu aufgesetzt und alles lief perfekt. Jetzt seit einem Monat oder vllt schon zwei treten seltsame Fehler bei meinem Laptop auf:

- "Computer" wird nicht geladen und Icons fehlen





- Texteingabe und -auswahl ist extrem langsam
- Mein einziges Spiel aus dem Jahr 2000 laggt extrem
- Systemsteuerung wird manchmal nicht angezeigt
- Vorschaubilder werden nicht angezeigt

Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte. Habe mit CCleaner schon mal alles bereinigt, defremantiert, aber keine Besserung. Prozesse habe ich auch nicht viele offen. Mein Antiviren Programm hab ich auch schon einige Male drüber laufen lassen - nichts gefunden...






Die CPU Auslastung liegt bei 40%, während ich in Firefox diesen Text schreibe - das kann doch nicht sein, oder?

Angaben zu meinen Laptop:
Intel Core i3-330M Prozessor (2.13 GHz, 3MB L3 cache)
4 GB Memory
320 GB HDD
ATI Mobility Radeon HD Up to 2234 MB Hyper Memory

Weiß jemand, was ich tun könnte, um die Probleme zu beseitigen?


----------



## Alice (9. November 2014)

Schau mal im Bios ob "IDE" oder "AHCI" ausgewählt ist.


----------



## sheel (9. November 2014)

Hi

Mit defremantiert meinst du defragmentiert (?), kommt vom Wort Fragment. Und das hat sehr sicher
nichts mit den beschriebenen Problemen zu tun. Und CCleaner gießt nur Öl ins Feuer.

Wonach das für mich klingt ist entweder ein nicht richtig funktionierendes Update
(MS testet auch nicht mehr so, wie sie mal taten) oder ein Virus. (Wenn man bereits
einen bekommen hat und der halbwegs gut ist hilft Antivirensoftware nicht mehr)

Bei beiden Fällen ist die sicherste und sauberste Lösung, Windows neu zu installieren.
Zuerst Daten irgendwo außerhalb vom Computer unterbingen, neuinstallieren,
vom frischen Computer die gesicherten Dateien noch einmal auf VIren überprüfen, und
möglichst nur die Dateien, die man wirklich braucht, überhaupt noch verwenden (Rest weg)

@Alice: Der Festplattenmodus sollte sich nicht dermaßen auf die Prozessorbelastung auswirken.


----------



## Alice (9. November 2014)

Könnte ja ein "Nebeneffekt" (Folgefehler) sein.

Ich habe schon neuere Hardware + Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit im "IDE Modus" erleben dürfen. Es lief, aber schon das öffnen eines Laufwerks dauerte mehrere Minuten... Manchmal verschwand das Laufwerk auch vom Arbeitsplatz. Die Installation lief wohl Einwandfrei laut Kollegen. Manchmal ließ sich das Laufwerk auch normal schnell öffnen.

Ende vom Lied: AHCI aktiviert und Windows neu installiert. Perfekt.


----------



## achterbahnfreak (9. November 2014)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal im Bios ob "IDE" oder "AHCI" ausgewählt ist.



IDE



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Mit defremantiert meinst du defragmentiert (?), kommt vom Wort Fragment. Und das hat sehr sicher
> nichts mit den beschriebenen Problemen zu tun. Und CCleaner gießt nur Öl ins Feuer.
> ...



Defragmentieren meinte ich schon. CCleaner also wieder runterhauen?

Also am bestenDaten sichern und Windows neu installieren?


----------



## Alice (9. November 2014)

achterbahnfreak hat gesagt.:


> IDE



Dann hast Du mindestens einen Fehler gefunden. Vielleicht ist es sogar "das" Problem, wovon ich gerade ausgehe. Stell das Teil auf AHCI. Google mal nach "AHAC nachträglich ändern". Wenn der Verlust (Daten) nicht groß ist, würde ich Windows neu aufsetzen.


----------



## achterbahnfreak (9. November 2014)

Ah mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Ich habe mich verguckt. Der SATA-Modus war AHCI. Allerdings steht vor meinen Festplatten Namen IDE. Kann es sein, dass sich das nicht verträgt?


----------



## Alice (9. November 2014)

Nein das ist was anderes. Musste weiter suchen.


----------



## achterbahnfreak (9. November 2014)

Dann werde ich wsl einfach mal auf Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen...

Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten und Hilfe.


----------



## Alice (9. November 2014)

WSL?


----------

